# NukAlert sounded off today



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey all

I purchased a NukAlert about a month ago, with all the possibilities of radiation from Fukashima coming inland I thought it would be good to monitor my area inland.

http://www.nukalert.com/legacynukalertmanual.pdf

Today was the first day the detector has gone off (about the size of a car fob) , I was getting between 1 and 4 "chirps" over a 20 mile radius around Missoula, my closest city

My understanding is that the 100 Rad exposure is what you do NOT want to have, using the simple scale on the fob at level 4 I will have 100 rads of exposure in 5.2 days.

I only got to level 4 for a couple hours, atm at my home it is a lot less.

Does anyone else monitor radiation levels?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

There is no radiation from fukashima dont you trust the left wing news media


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

You know this is payback for hiroshama and nagasaki


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

To be honest, I do not monitor radiation. No matter what, I have to do what I have to do, and there is nothing I can do about it, other than stay healthy.
Potassium iodide tablets are only good for one type of radiation, which breaks down within 90 days. It takes longer than that for Fukushima radiation to get here.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> You know this is payback for hiroshama and nagasaki


Let me see his identification

waves hand

You don't need to see his identification

These aren't the droids you're looking for


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Denton said:


> To be honest, I do not monitor radiation. No matter what, I have to do what I have to do, and there is nothing I can do about it, other than stay healthy.
> Potassium iodide tablets are only good for one type of radiation, which breaks down within 90 days. It takes longer than that for Fukushima radiation to get here.


But you err

OMG can I say err in America?

The point of Potassium Iodide tablets is that if you take them when you should not they F&$K up your system, and I doubt that anyone thinking things are normal are taking them.

My point is, let us join together and monitor the fallout and decide it is good to take the pill and thwart the evil empire with is radiation

The NukAlert fob I mentioned is about $135, if you can afford it, buy one and keep this site updated.

My feeling is that the readings I am experiencing will multiply a lot


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Thats a great Idea I will buy one for my family and my brothers in okla


Montana Rancher said:


> But you err
> 
> OMG can I say err in America?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mottmcfly (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd be more interested in something that actively measured the radioactivity of fish being caught in the pacific ocean. From my understanding, Tuna is already showing signs however low.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm taking my father to the national cowboy poetry gathering early tomorrow, I will try to monitor the feedback on this subject but I will be more inclined to pick my geetar and have a lot of fun.

If you decide to poopaw this post that is ok, but as I travel across 700 miles of road I will take readings and report them back sooner or later


----------



## Mottmcfly (Jan 21, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> I'm taking my father to the national cowboy poetry gathering early tomorrow, I will try to monitor the feedback on this subject but I will be more inclined to pick my geetar and have a lot of fun.
> 
> If you decide to poopaw this post that is ok, but as I travel across 700 miles of road I will take readings and report them back sooner or later


I think it's a great post and look forward to your report.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> But you err
> 
> OMG can I say err in America?
> 
> ...


No, I did not err. I did not suggest taking them when not needed. I said that the tablets only protect you from one type of radiation, and that type breaks down within 90 days, and it takes longer than that for it to get here. This being the case, potassium iodide tablets are of no use, regarding Fukushima.

This being the case, there is nothing I can do but to keep my immune system as healthy as I can by eating right and taking supplements, so that my body can do things like neutralize free radicals and destroy any abnormal cells caused by radiation. Other than curiosity, I can't think of any good a dosimeter can do me.

As far as your feeling about radiation levels will climb, I agree with you. I hope you are doing everything you can to stay really healthy. Hang in there, brother; that which does not kill you...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> I'm taking my father to the national cowboy poetry gathering early tomorrow, I will try to monitor the feedback on this subject but I will be more inclined to pick my geetar and have a lot of fun.
> 
> If you decide to poopaw this post that is ok, but as I travel across 700 miles of road I will take readings and report them back sooner or later


I assure you, I am not poo-pooing your concerns. Not in the least.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I am interested. I just wonder if your getting "actual readings caused by Fukishima", travelling all the way here, or if its radiation from here, and your getting a reading. Yes, would be very interesting to "realtime track" this movement. 
Anyone poopaws this thread while Montana is gone, we will get together and write a song about you.(couldn't resist, what the hell does poopaw mean Montana?)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone who poo-poo's this situation is not taking seriously a really serious problem. What does the government do about the problem? Raise the "safe level."


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

This is a site I just found recently and I take a look everyday. I have mentioned radiation network.com before but I think I like this new site better.

Nuclear Emergency Tracking Center


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Try this site. Radiation Network


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Radiation network uses uncalibrated equipment run by non-professionals and is a poor source for accurate information.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I agree that calibrated equipment may not be accurate, it is better than nothing. Do you know of a better site, that is accurate? I'd love to add it to my list.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am not concerned enough yet to follow it but when I do get to that point I will get my information from the U of W extensions in the surrounding communities. This is an agricultural area and the extension offices will track it for farming purposes. 

The most polluted fish caught was contaminated to high levels (off the coast of Japan) but when fileted the meat was not - the bones absorb the radiation. So be warned - DON'T EAT FISH BONES!

Different isotopes are collected in different parts of the body. As far as Iodine goes - there is very little in the way of iodine isotopes being released from the reactors. Those that are released lose their potency before they get halfway here. Throw those tablets away so you don't poison yourself!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

PaulS said:


> I am not concerned enough yet to follow it but when I do get to that point I will get my information from the U of W extensions in the surrounding communities. This is an agricultural area and the extension offices will track it for farming purposes.
> 
> The most polluted fish caught was contaminated to high levels (off the coast of Japan) but when fileted the meat was not - the bones absorb the radiation. So be warned - DON'T EAT FISH BONES!
> 
> Different isotopes are collected in different parts of the body. As far as Iodine goes - there is very little in the way of iodine isotopes being released from the reactors. Those that are released lose their potency before they get halfway here. Throw those tablets away so you don't poison yourself!


They are worthless for most radiation and dirty bombs, but if you are close enough to the point where Achmed finally gets a bomb on US soil and detonates it and you have children it is good to have it. Pottasium Iodide is beneficial for children/young adults but not so much for mature adults.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You can get all the iodine you need from iodized salt. Iodine isotopes are washed out of the body unless there is a lack of iodine in your diet.

We switch between iodized and regular salt, eat lots of fresh greens and don't have iodine deficiencies. We won't need to take the pills, thank you anyway.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Stolen from the CDC website"
"What is Potassium Iodide (KI)?
KI (potassium iodide) is a salt of stable (not radioactive) iodine that can help block radioactive iodine from being absorbed by the thyroid gland, thus protecting this gland from radiation injury.

The thyroid gland is the part of the body that is most sensitive to radioactive iodine.

People should take KI (potassium iodide) only on the advice of public health or emergency management officials. There are health risks associated with taking KI.

KI (potassium iodide) does not keep radioactive iodine from entering the body and cannot reverse the health effects caused by radioactive iodine once the thyroid is damaged.

KI (potassium iodide) only protects the thyroid, not other parts of the body, from radioactive iodine.
KI (potassium iodide) cannot protect the body from radioactive elements other than radioactive iodine-if radioactive iodine is not present, taking KI is not protective and could cause harm.

Table salt and foods rich in iodine do not contain enough iodine to block radioactive iodine from getting into your thyroid gland. Do not use table salt or food as a substitute for KI."


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

And these are the same people that deny that new-born inoculations don't cause severe side effects - yet they don't explain why certain anomalies have increased with the advent of the inoculations.

I trust everything my government tells me! ROFLOL


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

PaulS said:


> You can get all the iodine you need from iodized salt. Iodine isotopes are washed out of the body unless there is a lack of iodine in your diet.
> 
> We switch between iodized and regular salt, eat lots of fresh greens and don't have iodine deficiencies. We won't need to take the pills, thank you anyway.


As I stated the pills are almost useless for adults, but they are useful for children and young adults. Potassium Iodide does little for adults mature or immature.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello again

I just got home from my week long trip and here is what I found.

As we were driving out of town I was 2-3 chirps per minute which is around .4 rads per hour, it would take about 15 days at that level before your health is affected. 

On a side note, the jets overhead were spraying chemtrails like I have never seen, usually we have 1 plane going back and forth, on that day I saw 4 planes working a criss-crossing pattern over the city. I heard recently that the barium they spray neturalizes radiation, just a side note and very curious

I continued to get the 2-3 chirps for about 100 miles as we drove east with the wind patterns.

We turned south and the chirp dropped off over the next 100 miles and then all was quiet the rest of the trip. Interestingly in Nevada I never got a chirp, I guess the nuclear testing has worn off in that area.

Upon returning I was getting intermintent 1xchirps but they didn't last long and could have been attributed to temperature change. 

Currently at home it is quiet.

I'll let you know if I get some more high chirp counts, and observe the chemtrail spraying when they happen.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent test , thanks for the info and updates.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

The older I get, the more I appreciate information coming from independent sources. I'm sorry to hear Montana got nuked, but it sounds like the levels are survivable. As for poo pooing, I think Inor covered that in a recent post.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

PaulS said:


> And these are the same people that deny that new-born inoculations don't cause severe side effects - yet they don't explain why certain anomalies have increased with the advent of the inoculations.
> 
> I trust everything my government tells me! ROFLOL


Often inoculations create fever.. high fever causes protien denaturation which can lead to brain damage, which resultantly can effect CNS and other neurologically regulated body processed.
High fever can be reduced by keeping people cool after inoculation and getting plenty of water. Some inoculations can be much worse than the disease, however make sure your source is trusted and unadulterated, some pharamas have shipped or tried to ship bad product.

If you get an inoculation during summer get lots of cold air, even if you feel cold with it on as long as you don't drop your body temp below 36.7 or so degrees. Likewise cool your skull as much as possible without damaging your skin.
'

Bear in mind hypothermia considerations

http://www.integrativeoncology-esse...cooling-cold-cap-therapy-during-chemotherapy/

Anything with a fever side effect you might consider cooling therapy and plenty of fluids to combat subsequent adverse effects

http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/vac-gen/side-effects.htm

http://www.knowswhy.com/why-do-vaccines-cause-fever/



> The blood-brain barrier acts very effectively to protect the brain from many common bacterial infections. Thus, infections of the brain are very rare. Infections of the brain that do occur are often very serious and difficult to treat. Antibodies are too large to cross the blood-brain barrier, and only certain antibiotics are able to pass.[8] In some cases the pharmacon has to be administered directly into the Cerebrospinal fluid.[citation needed] However, drugs delivered directly to the CSF do not effectively penetrate into the brain tissue itself, possibly due to the tortuous nature of the interstitial space in the brain.[8] The blood-brain barrier becomes more permeable during inflammation. This allows some antibiotics and phagocytes to move across the BBB. However, this also allows bacteria and viruses to infiltrate the BBB


http://phys.org/news130425411.html

They freak me out too, if something really really nasty is going around though, I'd consider getting a shot if it were available. Really really nasty means high death rate pandemic... no brainer.. if the shot ain't the cause.

I'd also do up anything communal, like HPV, can't wait until the generics are available. I'd get an anthrax shot that was safe also.. they made the military get in in Iraq I think.

The pnuemonia shot is like 10 or $15 and the cost of ICU is like 3000$ a day depending on your local prices none the less it would cost way less to innoculate everyone with pneumonia innoculations than treat those effected in ICU... Especially if you target the most effected demographics.. major health care cost saver.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

MR where is the area that you are getting this exposure, and are you sure it isn't from some local or natural occurring event?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> MR where is the area that you are getting this exposure, and are you sure it isn't from some local or natural occurring event?


I just noticed something interesting

2013 Dose Data from the Fixed Point Surveillance Network - Health Canada

Machines weren't working properly north of Montana up in Canada? Conincidence, conspiracy?

both reginas and winnepegs systems were down

august is the last reading up online.

There were floods in Montana and to the North then.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Montana Rancher
Could the readings you are getting be related to solar activity? We have recently and are continuing to get some pretty serious M class flares coming our way.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Try this site. Radiation Network


I don't know that this one is any better, But This and the one you listed are all I could find: Nuclear Emergency Tracking Center. Stay out of the rain and the snow as much as possible. If you HAVE to go out wash your hands and face upon returning indoors.

Iodine 131 (I-131) has a half life of eight days, And settles in the thyroid unless there is already enough iodine present to block it (I learned this the hard way in '86'). Nascent iodine will load the thyroid without all the side effects of the KI. I drink at least a gallon of water laced with iodine daily in the hopes that there is enough thyroid to salvage and support.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

PaulS said:


> You can get all the iodine you need from iodized salt. Iodine isotopes are washed out of the body unless there is a lack of iodine in your diet.
> 
> We switch between iodized and regular salt, eat lots of fresh greens and don't have iodine deficiencies. We won't need to take the pills, thank you anyway.


Negative. Table salt is iodized to the minimum to prevent goiter. The iodine degrades as the salt sits on the shelf. On top of that the medical profession has been discouraging the use of table salt further limiting iodine intake.

I am lacing my drinking water with nascent iodine and using pink Himalayan salt to get a better mineral intake. French sea salt, Celtic salt are also good for mineral intake.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Are you any where around Helena? Malmstrom AFB still has about 150 silos still in operation.

From: http://www.bt.cdc.gov/radiation/ki.asp
Who can take KI (potassium iodide)?
The thyroid glands of a fetus and of an infant are most at risk of injury from radioactive iodine. Young children and people with low amounts of iodine in their thyroid are also at risk of thyroid injury.

Infants (including breast-fed infants)

Infants have the highest risk of getting thyroid cancer after being exposed to radioactive iodine. All infants, including breast-fed infants need to be given the dosage of KI (potassium iodide) recommended for infants.

Infants (particularly newborns) should receive a single dose of KI. More than a single dose may lead to later problems with normal development. Other protective measures should be used.
In cases where more than one dose is necessary, medical follow up may be necessary.
Children

The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) recommends that all children internally contaminated with (or likely to be internally contaminated with) radioactive iodine take KI (potassium iodide), unless they have known allergies to iodine (contraindications).

Young Adults

The FDA recommends that young adults (between the ages of 18 and 40 years) internally contaminated with (or likely to be internally contaminated with) radioactive iodine take the recommended dose of KI (potassium iodide). Young adults are less sensitive to the effects of radioactive iodine than are children.

Pregnant Women

Because all forms of iodine cross the placenta, pregnant women should take KI (potassium iodide) to protect the growing fetus. Pregnant women should take only one dose of KI following internal contamination with (or likely internal contamination with) radioactive iodine.

Breastfeeding Women:

Women who are breastfeeding should take only one dose of KI (potassium iodide) if they have been internally contaminated with (or are likely to be internally contaminated with) radioactive iodine. They should be prioritized to receive other protective action measures.

*Adults:

Adults older than 40 years should not take KI (potassium iodide) unless public health or emergency management officials say that contamination with a very large dose of radioactive iodine is expected.

Adults older than 40 years have the lowest chance of developing thyroid cancer or thyroid injury after contamination with radioactive iodine.
Adults older than 40 are more likely to have allergic reactions to or adverse effects from KI.*


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

One way of knowing if one is iodine deficient is to paint a 2"x 2" swath of povidone iodine on the forearm or stomach area. If it absorbs within the two hour mark (Fading), Deficiency is indicated. 

I can paint a swath on my forearm, And it will dry on my skin, And peel off. I have a full load of iodine. Excess nascent iodine is excreted in the urine.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If you want to see one of those dosimeters go crazy turn one on while flying across the Rockies. The "normal" background radiation at 30000 feet is about four times as high as it is on the ground. So far all the radiation levels are well within the background level rate.


----------

